# Question about Report Issues



## James78 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello fellow Uber Drivers,

I'm relatively new to Uber as a driver and I have actually have two questions?

1.) I've emailed uber support with a couple of different questions but never got a response. I've checked my spam and verified my email address. Is uber support real? I've found most answers just by using google but I'm wondering if I had a real problem who do I contact?

2.) In the "Ratings" section of the app under "Rider Feedback" I received a reported issue titled "Professionalism" then swiping that link reveled a report labeled "Service". The report wasn't specific nor fully explained an incident or compliant but rather had generic obvious tips on providing better service. 

My question is - is this an issue that one of my passengers who went out of their way to report an issue with my service? I'm puzzled because I have 10 5-star ratting trips out of 11 with a 4.9 overall rating. I've been doing this part time for a little over a week and being upfront and honest with all of you, I remember each one of my passengers and all were exceptionable and pleasurable experiences with all of them giving me an extra cash tip. I even state with all of them that a cash tip is not necessary but they insist. I offer water, my phone charger and preferred route. Is this just a generated uber tip I'm receiving or did someone report an issue?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Sounds to me like someone reported you for something, the sad reality is that this can happen and some pax have unrealistic expectations of their drivers and can downrate or sometimes even send complaints. I find actual complaints rare, but they can happen.

Sounds like your other trips were good, so I'd say don't worry about it, just keep your car relatively clean, be polite and drive them from A-B in a normal manner and if you get the odd low rating, try not to be bothered by it. 

Personally, I wouldn't bother with the whole 'tip isn't necessary' stuff, I think it could actually offend someone who wants to tip.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Means you have to smile, to greet them... , this is professionalism buddy.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

But don't worry why you care if you get a dollar by Mile ,fees for taxis in the 70s . A lot of drivers already quit. Uber has problems finding new drivers. I won't care


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm looking for job ,used to make 600-800 week pizza driver. Looking for to go back to pizza delivery job


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

James78 said:


> Hello fellow Uber Drivers,
> 
> I'm relatively new to Uber as a driver and I have actually have two questions?
> 
> ...


Even if a passenger rates you 4 stars Uber will ask the passenger what the driver could do better for 5 stars and will list options for the passenger to choose from. Once the passenger chooses one of these options to make a 5-star ride, uber then sends it to you as a reported issue.
Don't stress about it. You cant make everyone happy


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

My experience is you can receive negative rider feedback with or without being rated. All it takes is a rider complaint. Early on I had a rider enter the wrong pick up address. When I called he said, "oops I'm actually at this bar, come get me here." 2 miles away! I refused, he said he'd complain to uber, go nuts I'm canceling, boom the next day I had my first negative rider feedback for canceling. Got 2 more for 'professionalism' later on. All dropped off after 2 months. 

Don't stress. Just arbitrary pax bs!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Its all b.s. in the long run. Anything the pax can do to get a refund. Unfortunately its a game. If its not us versus uber its us versus the pax and in some cases both.

Remember though its your veichle not the pax not ubers unless you lease through them. You are the one in reality that holds the cards here. No drivers no uber!


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

There will always be a certain portion of riders who, no matter what you do, will leave a bad rating or complaint. Sometimes it has absolutely nothing to do with you. Blow it off, stay professional, keep the momentum.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

first it's not my car, you wanna luxury or new car REQUEST Uberbalck . I don't make much money driving with uber, I would buy a good car if the fare were just like back 2 years ago, I can't lease ,uber they keep sending me email to lease through them , too expensive,rent trough enterprise more expensive. Get back later


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

No, I m 4.65-4.8 ,it has to do with the riders,not my car, I just got a pax now ,he pay 3.2x and he still tips, many tips ,most people don't care as long as your car clean inside and smell good, what do you mean professionalism? Some body talking shit paying 90cents a mile and do you want me to kiss his or ass,no thanks


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

I just accepted a call ,was 3 min away, pax show up, was waiting for her to get in the car but she started checking her phone, 15 second I cancel the ride, f..uck pax like these. Other was driving more than 9 min,no surge ,arrived there, w as no surge, after 2-3 she show up ,she got in the car , then her boyfriend come out from the house,she got out of the car she told me sorry give me one min,, they started talking, I count after 1min, I quit and cancel the ride,she was watching me lol ,well I can wait if you are paying for the waiting time , 36$ per hour for taxi, 0$ for uber ,no and no waiting unless it's 2x minimum.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> There will always be a certain portion of riders who, no matter what you do, will leave a bad rating or complaint. Sometimes it has absolutely nothing to do with you. Blow it off, stay professional, keep the momentum.


I'm always good and iam nice by nature and I don't give a d...amn lol


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

1200 trips in, I got dinged once for "professionalism," but during the time I had no recollection of any bad rides, and there was nothing in my negative reviews. I contacted Uber twice on this, they never responded but after the second email I sent, the negative remark disappeared.

The same goes with the ratings system: You can't make every pax happy, some of them think 4 stars is a good thing, and the late crowd can be very unpredictable. The only way to keep a 5.00 rating is on your first day of driving.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

over 600 trips and I don't care as long as I make some benifits, the pax is nice, I am nice, the pax is jerk, then I am a jerk. Done.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

All of them tipped?
This is a troll thread.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Tipped? Lol ,not but like 15 -20 percent TIPPED


----------



## U-bear Driver (Jul 15, 2016)

I got a ding on professionalism because I wouldn't get out of my vehicle to enter his gate code, the key pad was on a brick wall and not a pedastel. He threatened to give me a 2 rating. Told him to go ahead, my safety was was more important than a rating. I tried to compromise but i guess he was on a power trip.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

U-bear Driver said:


> I got a ding on professionalism because I wouldn't get out of my vehicle to enter his gate code, the key pad was on a brick wall and not a pedastel. He threatened to give me a 2 rating. Told him to go ahead, my safety was was more important than a rating. I tried to compromise but i guess he was on a power trip.


Would have canceled the trip before it started.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

James78 said:


> Hello fellow Uber Drivers,
> 
> I'm relatively new to Uber as a driver and I have actually have two questions?
> 
> ...


Uber Propaganda.

The system randomly sends out erroneous comments that were never made by customers.

More Uber self erosion of all credibility.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> My experience is you can receive negative rider feedback with or without being rated. All it takes is a rider complaint. Early on I had a rider enter the wrong pick up address. When I called he said, "oops I'm actually at this bar, come get me here." 2 miles away! I refused, he said he'd complain to uber, go nuts I'm canceling, boom the next day I had my first negative rider feedback for canceling. Got 2 more for 'professionalism' later on. All dropped off after 2 months.
> 
> Don't stress. Just arbitrary pax bs!


They CONSTANTLY enter wrong address to cheat surge.

I sit,wait,collect $4.00 and NEVER reward them with a RIDE !


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They CONSTANTLY enter wrong address to cheat surge.
> 
> I sit,wait,collect $4.00 and NEVER reward them with a RIDE !


I get a kick out of the really drunk ones who move the pin away, then request. Well, obviously once you reach the pin and they cancel, instant payout, or if I reach the pin and it's wrong, I will do this if they are wasting my time. What's funny is, (this has happened more than once) I did this the other night, and the same guy re-requested and I got his ping from the correct location not far away. Paid for the cancel, paid for the trip, and from what I could tell gave a 5-star rating. What I have noticed is that the REALLY drunk ones don't even look at their phone to see if you have arrived, who you are, what kind of car etc, until after 5 minutes clicks by, and after you cancel, the info goes poof. Show uo again, and they think you're a different driver a lot of times.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

U-bear Driver said:


> I got a ding on professionalism because I wouldn't get out of my vehicle to enter his gate code, the key pad was on a brick wall and not a pedastel. He threatened to give me a 2 rating. Told him to go ahead, my safety was was more important than a rating. I tried to compromise but i guess he was on a power trip.


When you meet pax like this ,just cancel the ride.


----------

